# Need Help with my 3HP Murray Snowblower



## LittleLady (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello Fellas. I have a small little snowblower - a Murray 3HP/ 20" - and the thing wont start this year. I had done what it said to start it - Turn key to on, turn the choke to "on", prime 4 times and pull cord, and still no start. Then I tried to empty out all the gas/oil mix thinking it wasnt mixed well or that there was some old gas still left in the thing and refilled it with the 1:50 ratio, nothing happened. Then I thought it might need a new spark plug since its 2 years old. When I changed it the old one had some black junk stuff on it, so I believe that means that it was running too rich last year, and I changed the spark plug, and tried again. Still its not running. It just sounds like a lawn mower and not catching a spark but I know there is a spark. Any ideas on what else I should try. Im ready to take a baseball bat to the thing. Help!


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Put a little oil/gas down the spark plug hole, then put the plug back in and try to start it. If it starts and then dies you know you have compression, spark and your problem lies within your fuel system. Maybe a dirty carburator due to old gas.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

LittleLady said:


> Hello Fellas. I have a small little snowblower - a Murray 3HP/ 20" - and the thing wont start this year. I had done what it said to start it - Turn key to on, turn the choke to "on", prime 4 times and pull cord, and still no start. Then I tried to empty out all the gas/oil mix thinking it wasnt mixed well or that there was some old gas still left in the thing and refilled it with the 1:50 ratio, nothing happened. Then I thought it might need a new spark plug since its 2 years old. When I changed it the old one had some black junk stuff on it, so I believe that means that it was running too rich last year, and I changed the spark plug, and tried again. Still its not running. It just sounds like a lawn mower and not catching a spark but I know there is a spark. Any ideas on what else I should try. Im ready to take a baseball bat to the thing. Help!


littlelady can you tell me the model # off the engine so i can see what can be causing your issue thanks i have set this thread to email me when it gets a reply so i will know when it is replyed too 
thanks 
calvin


----------



## RealFields (Feb 3, 2021)

Lawnmowertech said:


> littlelady can you tell me the model # off the engine so i can see what can be causing your issue thanks i have set this thread to email me when it gets a reply so i will know when it is replyed too
> thanks
> calvin


Hey everyone happy new year I have the same problem that little lady was having with my murray model # F2030100 I have many elderly & ILL neighbors so i'm trying to get this thing running so I can clear their yards driveways ect .. thanks a bunch.


----------

